# NC is Ridiculous Warm



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

Not only have we not gotten even close to a snowflake, but my yards have henbit and chickweed popping up like crazy. I'm going to be doing my pre-emergent applications at least two weeks early. I'll probably be spraying Triplet SF in February when I should be spreading ice melt. 

I know this isn't up north but we had our best snowstorm last season around December 8. But this year, I think we've had more 50s and 60s than anything. 

If February continues the trend, I will most likely give up for any snow this season. I almost bought a second plow for my newer truck just to have a back-up but that was probably a great time I procrastinated.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

there are dandelions popping up here in places, good time to spray...lol


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

Well. At least we're getting something. Expected 1"-3" tonight which means a lot down here.

Yes, I know up north it's not worth mentioning but down here, it will definitely help me get rid of some of last year's ice melt.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Been a average winter ootwest.


----------



## golfball (Sep 14, 2011)

It's been real warm here in the triad area of NC. But the next 3 nights are gonna be in the middle 20s and there will little tree buds all over the ground.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

golfball said:


> It's been real warm here in the triad area of NC. But the next 3 nights are gonna be in the middle 20s and there will little tree buds all over the ground.


Same here in the Raleigh area. But this rain is turning into sleet right now and later tonight, snow. Should be done around midnight and then I'm heading out.


----------



## golfball (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't think we are going to have any accumulation here. It looks like that storm is staying south of me.


----------

